# CP 5412 A1 Treiber gesucht.



## Rudi (22 November 2008)

*CP 5412 A1 Treiber gesucht.* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			Hallo,
Kann noch einer sagen woher der Treiber für CP5412 A1 bzw.CP5410 kam.
Bei meinen Simatic-Net-Varianten ist nur ein Treiber für CP5412 A2 und Nachfolger vorhanden.
Hat evtl. noch jemand den Treiber für mich ?


----------



## sue port (24 November 2008)

hola rudi,

probiers mal hiermit:

https://support.automation.siemens....objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

greetinx

sue


----------

